# HP Pavilion DV2000 won't start.



## Shay6969 (Dec 15, 2005)

My dv2000 has been acting strange for the past week. I left it on over night, one night( its set to sleep 1 hour), I woke up the next morning and was unable to awake it. All the lights where on, but it was unresponsive. I was forced to turn it off manually. I retired to restart, the fan spins, all the blue leds light up, and the hard drive light blinks once. I tried unplugg'n it and the battery and restarting, soon as i plug'd in the power cord, everything light up, but it still wouldn't start. After retrying this process several times it finally started up. It worked fine until i shut it down, and then tried using it the next day. It did the same thing. I have to turn it on and off several times before it will start, someday s it won't even start, seems to wanna start less and less Any ideas or insight on what the problem could be would be great, thanks.

Laptop details are:
Intel Core Duo Processor T2300 @ 1.66 GHz

1 GB Ram 
100 GB Sata Hard Drive 
Nvidia GeForce Go 7200 Graphics adapter 
Built in Web Cam 
Built in 5-in1 Card reader (SD Memory Stick / Pro MMC XD) 
Touch sensitive Volume controls 
Built in WiFi 
Carbon Fibre effect on Lid 

DVD Writer DL


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Shay6969 said:


> ...It worked fine until i shut it down, and then tried using it the next day. It did the same thing. I have to turn it on and off several times before it will start, someday s it won't even start, seems to wanna start less and less...


do you mean even if you press the power ON switch it does nothing (not even the lights come up)?


----------



## Shay6969 (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi it beeps, 1 long followed by 2 short ones on start up. The screen stays blank however CPU indicator seems to indicate that the PC is running. The media functions on the top light up that's it. The only way to switch the system off is by holding down the power switch. I tried connecting to an external screen but still have the same problem. 
Funny thing is sometime's everythings ok though that is not very often.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

According to this, it can be the video chip. 

Have you installed any hardware recently (RAM, CD/DVD, WiFi)? If you did, remove that device physically and power ON. And since you are at it, reseat the video cable on the motherboard.


----------



## Shay6969 (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks for getting back so quic. I have not installed any new hardware or anything. Any idea where i can get some information on how to carry out your instruction regarding the resetting of the video chip on the motherbord? sorry if this seems a silly question, i'm not that good with PC's. Your help will be most appreciated.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Shay6969 said:


> Thanks for getting back so quic. I have not installed any new hardware or anything. Any idea where i can get some information on how to carry out your instruction regarding the resetting of the video chip on the motherbord? sorry if this seems a silly question, i'm not that good with PC's. Your help will be most appreciated.


most laptops have integrated video chips (soldered on the mobo). having said this check your users manual or service manual if your video card is integrated or not. if it is soldered on the mobo, you can only have it repaired by a professional/repair shops as this may require reflow (a complicated process of soldering).

if you mean reseating the video cable, check your service manual for the instructions on how to open the laptop to access the video cable.


----------



## Shay6969 (Dec 15, 2005)

ok thanks for your help.


----------



## JustAndy22 (Feb 9, 2009)

I have a laptop with this problem. I am able to boot the laptop up by holing left hand side of keyboard down whilst pressing power button. 

This is where the external graphics output is also.

Will investigate more tonight


----------



## M.Atkins (Jul 27, 2009)

For anyone having trouble with their Hp Dv20xx and no longer have the 1 year warranty service here are some options: with your symptoms being: 

-It will not power on any more.
-The screen is blank and has no display of even the BIOS menu at start up.
-It does not even beep when powered on any more.
-The hard drive indicator light flashes only once when powered on but the charge light and media led lights in the front are displayed and that’s it.

If you have tried fixing the problem your self by taking out the battery, unplugging the A/C adapter, and holding down the power button for 1 minute then powering it back on with just the A/C adapter; or if you have removed the RAM and brushed away any dust, then placed the RAM back and powered it on, and it still did not respond then your mother board may need to be repaired but, try the following: 

1. visit this web site address (below) to find out if your HP/Compaq is on the list of recalled computers, if so you may qualify for the HP Limited Warranty Service Enhancement program and they will perform a one time repair free of charge.

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...9&dlc=en&docname=c01087277#c01087277_identify

2.When you get to the site, find your model number, click on it, you will see a list of serial numbers, if your serial number matches one of the listed, that's right you guessed it, your *NOT* screwed!!! contact 800-HP invent or 800-474-6836.

They will send you a box via FEDEX and should take care of your problem within 7-9 business days (or 2 weeks depending on the state of your computer).

3. How ever if you do not see your serial number on the list of recalled HP/Compaq computers don't panic,your *NOT* screwed yet!!! . You'll just have to do a little more work than others to get your PC back up and operating with out having to pay that ridiculous $399 repair fee HP quotes you once your warranty expires.


4. This next step is simple and may seem redundant but do it anyway. Keep calling Hp, if you've called before you know by now the representative will tell you after collecting your information that your warranty has expired, but you can purchase a $399 service plan, covering hardware repair.

The HP Rep. might have even quoted you a $99.99 (non refundable) 1 year phone tech support that you have to purchase before you can purchase the $49.99 hardware diagnostic support service (Which does not cover any cost of hardware needed to fix your PC). They may have you send them your PC so they can perform a diagnosis, but will call you with a quote of repair cost.
If you choose not to have the PC repaired, you're out of $149.98.

5. Kindly decline the offer, ask if there are other alternatives, if they say that is all they can do for you, then thank them for their time and effort, conclude the conversation, and call back, keep trying until you get someone who will help or cares. Try kindly asking for a supervisor on the next call with out giving the representative the opportunity to assist, He/She may feel compelled to get your problem taken care of on their own (Even if that means putting you on the list of those to receive Limited Warranty Service Enhancement program or the free one time repair service), if you portray it as a situation only His/Her superior can handle.

This has worked for me several times, my warranty was 8 months and 3 weeks over expired and my HP dv2000 was not powering any more. It had the same symptoms as those described on this web site's blog and I was still able to get it repaired just being persistent. I had stopped using it when it gave out 2 months after the warranty expired so I bought a Mac Book Pro notebook through a grant I received through my college (Great notebook btw).I wanted to fix the Dv2000 to give to my younger brother for school.It didn't cost me a dime to get it fixed, but I am trying to get my brother to consider the extended warranty. 

6. Just be persistent, don't give in to the service charge unless you have spoken to a supervisor and are convinced it is your only option for repair (if you want to repair it, at $400, you might as well save a little more and buy a brand new computer). Yes, when you call back-to-back they will notice that you have called several times in one day but just be to the point, clear, and persistent. It beats paying $400 dollars for a repair issue that's HP's fault.

Good luck,
And if all else fails you may be screwed, but Google is your friend.


----------

